# ebike commute



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Not sure if this is better here or the commute forum, feel free to move.

I currently ride 6 miles to and from work through all seasons including winter/snow. My commute is going to increase to about 9 miles each way. I use a mountain bike with rigid fork and street tires (1.95s) currently and would like to find a similar setup with electric. 

There are some good bike shops in the area I am going to checkout. What I've gathered is a good torque sensing pedal assist should do the trick. I would like a bike on the faster side and have about $3k to spend.

Any recommendations?


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

dundundata said:


> Not sure if this is better here or the commute forum, feel free to move.
> 
> I currently ride 6 miles to and from work through all seasons including winter/snow. My commute is going to increase to about 9 miles each way. I use a mountain bike with rigid fork and street tires (1.95s) currently and would like to find a similar setup with electric.
> 
> ...


My Haibike SDURO full suspension is a great commuter but limited to 20 mph which seems plenty fast to me; you'd only save a few minutes each way with a faster bike and you would have to charge much more often. To meet your price point you'll have to wait for the model year turnover; I got mine for $2800 but they went as low as $2500.

Probably the Giant Explore E+3 is the bike you need; really great price with a strong motor. Most of the time I'm only using about 150 watts on my eBike commute but with a strong headwind and dinner waiting I'll max out the power to get to 19-20 mph. Not a rigid fork on the Giant but just 60mm of travel; probably class I limited to 20 mph but I think that you would like it; under your price range.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

Specialized Vado 3. Top speed is 28 mph, Brose motor, and recent update for total tunability with Mission Control. The bike has tons of tire clearance and could easily take 2.8 tires. I have a Vado 6 and built up some 27.5 wheels to lower the bike and run g-one tires. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I'd like to stay away from full suspension. I can deal with a sus fork if the rest of the bike is right because i can always swap it out.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

those bikes both look real nice. I am a fan of the big S and that Giant looks like a great deal.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

dundundata said:


> Not sure if this is better here or the commute forum, feel free to move.
> 
> I currently ride 6 miles to and from work through all seasons including winter/snow. My commute is going to increase to about 9 miles each way. I use a mountain bike with rigid fork and street tires (1.95s) currently and would like to find a similar setup with electric.
> 
> ...


A suggestion would be if you like the bike you ride now why not install a mid or hub drive system? I installed a mid drive Bafang purchased from Luna Cycle for on my Jones + bike and it works great and customer service was very good! Although it has a cadence sensor I pedal it without power most of the time just using it for hills, headwinds and if I am really tired. I have not priced them lately but with everything I think around $1500 would cover it.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

dundundata said:


> Not sure if this is better here or the commute forum, feel free to move.
> 
> I currently ride 6 miles to and from work through all seasons including winter/snow. My commute is going to increase to about 9 miles each way. I use a mountain bike with rigid fork and street tires (1.95s) currently and would like to find a similar setup with electric.
> 
> ...


Haibike sells their previous year leftovers on their website for great deals. They ship the bike (for free) to a local dealer who puts the bike together for you.

Haibike currently has a really nice "trekking" Class 3 (28 MPH) for sale on their website for $3000. "Trekking" bikes are a popular category in Europe that are basically bikes built for loaded touring, but which would make great commuters as well. Lights, fenders, racks, and a short-travel suspension fork. If you are commuting, and your motor will push you to 28MPH, I think built in lights, fenders, fork and racks are an awesome idea. It makes the bike into a really useful transportation device.

https://www.haibikeusa.com/sale-bikes/2018-xduro-trekking-s-9-0-high-step.html

They also have slightly lower spec 20MPH versions of that bike for a little as $2000. They have a lot of bikes on sale right now, take a look at their website.

I converted a 20MPH Haibike/Bosch 29" MTB into a commuter, and it ended up being that trekking bike without the fenders, racks, and lights. I would rather have the 28MPH version with all the "stuff", but I love my Haibike as a commuter anyway. The suspension fork really helps with the crappy roads when you are going fast. I added a Thudbuster seatpost and it is a nice commuter.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Throw a hub drive kit on what you have now. Easy, relatively cheap and perfect for a commuter. Unless ofc, you're itching for a new bike, then buy something spiffy.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*thread has been a big help*

I could see building my own ebike as a fun project but I would want to start from scratch with a new frame, etc. Perhaps in the future as a side project. Plenty of power with that system.

The Giant is a great deal. I have a need for speed and think I would miss the top speed of the other models. Then again 20miles/day isn't a long commute and it would probably work just fine.

I looked at Haibike and while they have some great looking bikes with excellent specs most are OOS in medium including the one linked to (which looks great). I was able to find this model that could work with a couple of mods maybe (bigger sprocket?)
https://www.haibikeusa.com/sduro/sp...n-carbon/2018-sduro-hardseven-carbon-8-0.html

Now onto the Specialized Vado. I really like this bike. I am an "S" fan though not always happy paying the premium. This bike is definitely slick looking and the specs are pretty good. One concern might be more proprietary parts over a Bosch or Yamaha system?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

dundundata said:


> I could see building my own ebike as a fun project but I would want to start from scratch with a new frame, etc. Perhaps in the future as a side project. Plenty of power with that system.
> 
> The Giant is a great deal. I have a need for speed and think I would miss the top speed of the other models. Then again 20miles/day isn't a long commute and it would probably work just fine.
> 
> ...


The Haibike is a 20MPH bike. If you put 40mm wide cross tires on that it would basically be the same as my Haibike commuter, except you would have 650B diameter tires instead of 700c. The chainring on an ebike with a Bosch motor is so small because there is a 1:2.5 gear multiplication in the drive system - one turn of the crank makes the chainring turn 2.5 times. You still have plenty of gearing on the high end with the small chainring.

It would work great as a commuter as long as you are OK with assist cutting out at around 19MPH (for some reason Bosch cuts the assist on their "20MPH" bikes at just under 19 MPH.)

ebikes are really selling now. When I first started looking at getting a Class 1 ebike just over two years ago, there were a lot of good deals because they had not caught on yet. Now there are not so many.

BTW, Trek makes a pretty nice 28 MPH commuter but it is $4000+.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

It has the 350 motor so wouldn't that make it 28mph. in any case i'll be checking out a few bikes this week.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

dundundata said:


> It has the 350 motor so wouldn't that make it 28mph. in any case i'll be checking out a few bikes this week.


I would assume that the bike is speed-limited to 20 mph unless otherwise specified; and it isn't. If you purchase that you'll likely be commuting at 19 mph, which is still plenty fast.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I think there is a mistake in the description because it lists a 350W motor but then says it's a performance line cx which is a 250w.

Might as well get the Giant for a 20mph bike and save some cash. Plus I like the Shimano components better. Still the Vado is tempting. I'll see what else the shop has.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

The motor wattage ratings don't really have anything to do with the speed. The Bosch CX would easily be able to push you to 28MPH or beyond, but it is electronically limited to 20MPH in order to be classified as a Class 1 ebike.

Class 1 = 20 MPH pedal assist only
Class 2 = 20 MPH with a throttle (you do not have to pedal)
Class 3 = 28 MPH pedal assist only

Sometimes you'll see a Class 4 listed, which is kind of like a movie being rated XXX in that it isn't official, it just signifies that it doesn't meet Class 1-3. Usually they are throttle bikes capable of very high speeds.

https://www.bosch-ebike.com/us/experience-ebike/stories/three-class-ebike-system/


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Not sure if this is helpful, but if you can find a quality direct order bike the savings can be quite substantial. When I ordered a Commencal Meta Power, a similar spec'd Specialized Levo was several thousand dollars more.... enough to replace my battery and motor several times over. ha ha

Also, it's taboo to talk about here, but if you are thinking of derestricting the bike for commuting, the newest version of the Specialized Brose motor is so far difficult to hack. Other motors are easier to hack the speed assist cutoff. In the US, everything is set to cutout at 20mph


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

and yet no cutoff for cars...


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

dundundata said:


> and yet no cutoff for cars...


LOL

That's true... but i think the major manufacturers are trying to be "responsible" and show a good faith effort of policing themselves, putting out positive vibes, to not get eBikes banned from everywhere


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

https://www.raleighusa.com/redux-ie-step-over

this bike looks pretty good. 28 brose motor, rigid, 27.5

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

same bike? even cheaper

https://www.izipelectric.com/sale/e3-moda-step-over-cfg.html


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

AC/BC said:


> Not sure if this is helpful, but if you can find a quality direct order bike the savings can be quite substantial. When I ordered a Commencal Meta Power, a similar spec'd Specialized Levo was several thousand dollars more.... enough to replace my battery and motor several times over. ha ha
> 
> Also, it's taboo to talk about here, but if you are thinking of derestricting the bike for commuting, the newest version of the Specialized Brose motor is so far difficult to hack. Other motors are easier to hack the speed assist cutoff. In the US, everything is set to cutout at 20mph


Not everything is set to cut off at 20 MPH. There are many Class 3 pedal assist ebikes available from Specialized, Trek, Haibike, Giant, etc. that cut out at 28 MPH. I am not aware of any eMTBs that cut out at 28 MPH though, all Class 3s I've seen are commuter or road style bikes.

As for buying direct, Bikes Direct has a full suspension 29'er with Shimano motor and battery for $2800. Mid level spec, and since it is an eMTB, it does cut out at 20 MPH.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm really impressed by the specs on the iZIP. Four piston brakes in front, Shimano drivetrain, built in lights, fenders, rack, quality tires. Removable battery that is well protected. For those who do not know, Brose is a German manufacturer of power steering units for BMW, as well as their self-branded ebike systems. Specialized motors are actually made by Brose. 

That is a nice deal for $2250 for a quality Class 3 ebike.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll just leave this here

https://singletrackworld.com/charged/2019/02/21/the-new-commencal-maxmax-power-27/


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

AC/BC said:


> I'll just leave this here
> 
> https://singletrackworld.com/charged/2019/02/21/the-new-commencal-maxmax-power-27/


That bike is showing up on Commencal's US website for $2899. Looks good, but I would question the Rock Shox Reba fork, it seems a little weak for a bike with 2.8" tires. The older Reba's were pretty flexy, I have one that is about ten years old on a older MTB, but maybe the newer ones are beefed up? I hope so.

Nice to have another eMTB choice. My Haibike HardSeven 6.0 is a very similar bike in concept, but with a Bosch motor instead of Shimano, a Rock Shox Yari fork instead of the Reba, and 27.5x3.0" tires, which I love.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*hmmm*

this ones a bit different. Bafang hub motor and massive 1000wh battery. Adds throttle. Cheap drivetrain and heavier than the other bikes. But I like the added range and the throttle would be nice to have.

https://www.juicedbikes.com/products/crosscurrent-x?variant=12524643090455


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

dundundata said:


> this ones a bit different. Bafang hub motor and massive 1000wh battery. Adds throttle. Cheap drivetrain and heavier than the other bikes. But I like the added range and the throttle would be nice to have.
> 
> https://www.juicedbikes.com/products/crosscurrent-x?variant=12524643090455


Would you really be riding it further than the 30-40 miles the iZIP would easily go?

The iZIP linked above looks to be a higher quality build.

Both bikes are Class 3. I guess it depends on the pedal assist vs. throttle argument. I never feel the need for a throttle on my Class 1 bikes, but YMMV. According to the spec sheet on the Juiced, the speed while using throttle-only is limited to 20 MPH. The "torque sensor" for the pedal assist function is a strain gauge buried in the rear dropout rather than an actual pedal force sensor on the BB as you'll find on a quality mid-drive. I'm guessing the power assist with that hubmotor is more on/off than the intuitive feel you get from BBSY (Bosch/Brose/Shimano/Yamaha, did I just invent an acronym?). However, I've never ridden a Juiced, so maybe it is fine. You really should try to ride each bike if possible, or at least some brand of a mid-drive Class 3 vs. a Bafang hub motor bike of some type.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Probably not most days but the option is nice. I would agree with your thoughts on the CCX vs. iZip.

However this option is something to consider. Smaller motor/battery. Looks sleeker. And at $1700 by far the cheapest option. 
https://www.juicedbikes.com/products/crosscurrent-s

I am leaning towards iZip or even Vado but the CCS is quite cheap. I still need to head to the shop but I should be fairly well prepared now.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

If you are considering online type the FLX with the Bafang M600 and 650wh integrated battery looks like a good deal. The M600 is on par with the BBSY engines, actually lists 120nm torque and also has a throttle option.

https://flx.bike/products/roadster


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*Flx*

Now that is intriguing. I watched the video and it has alot of nice features. Looks like it's built for speed. Battery integration is very nice and has a 650 option. The drivetrain is a weakspot I would probably ride it for awhile then upgrade.

I like the rigid fork and if the claimed weight is correct that's pretty light. Speedy tires but 1.5s are thin. I run 1.95 on my 26er.

Some other features are the 148 rear hub and tapered headtube that i don't believe the izip offers. Also throttle for what it's worth.

AND after all that these bikes all come in 1 size 19"? what's up with that??

"Will FLX fit my height?
Almost always, yes. We've had riders as short as 5'2' and as tall as 6'5' test ride, love it, and buy a FLX. The secret is in our frame design with a dropped top tube and angled seat post. As you raise the seat, it pulls back farther from the handlebars."


----------



## linklemming (Jun 4, 2007)

You might want to post this question over at electricbikereviews.

The iZIP is a great bike for the price and would meet your requirements. The brose motor is super stealthy/quiet. I love mine.

Im a huge fan of mid-drives but for commuting/higher speeds, hub-drives tend to be better.

I was considering the iZip along with the CCX.

I already have a Brose equipped eMTB (Bulls Evo 3 27.5+ hardtail) and "LOVE IT" but wanted to get a speed pedelec. 

I also did a DIY speed pedelec (old gt zaskar with a 52V tsdz2 mid drive conversion running opensource software)

I ended up with the CCX as I wanted the killer range. The CCS is cheaper and would meet your range requirements.

The CCX torque sensor isnt as smooth as the Brose (especially starting out like 0-2mph) but is probably 80% as good.

I have done back to back rides on my Bulls, my DIY and the CCX on commuting routes and the CCX is 'by far' the quickest 
and requires the least effort (even if I limit it to 20mph).

The CCX definately isnt the highest quality but IMHO is good enough for commuting. I actually run mine mostly on gravel with a 2.2 tire in front and 2.0 in the rear(both conti racekings).

I dont commute (work from home) but usually ride 20-30miles per day.

If your going to be commuting with it, your going to be putting the battery thru ALOT of cycles quickly. If you go with the bigger battery on the CCX, you can charge it to like 80-90% instad of 100% and substantialy increase its service life. If your sensible with your speed you could easily go 2 days before recharging.


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

dundundata - have you thought about a DIY kit to convert your 26" bike?

This Crystalyte kit should get you moving around 35mph with a 48-52volt battery
https://www.ebikes.ca/shop/electric-bicycle-kits/crystalyte-rear-h-kit-advanced-pas.html


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*ebikes away*

iZip E3 Moda is on the way. It should suit my needs with the fast motor and good size battery. Because I ride in some nasty conditions (salt) I prefer the rigid. The winters here destroy parts. If I lived in Cali I might have a Vado instead.

The iZip is spec'd pretty nice. Might throw some narrower tires on and add good pedals.

As for modding my 26er I plan on keeping it as a normal street bike and will still ride it.

Will post some pics and whatnot in the coming weeks


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

craigsj said:


> No, and why would you guess that? The Juiced torque sensing works well, it's not hard to do and does not take a "quality" brand to get right. Juiced bikes are made to provide value and they work well.


I have never ridden a Juiced, but I've ridden other hubmotors in "pedal assist" mode, and there is *no* *way* this strain gauge in the dropout is going to allow the same level of torque sensing as it would have being in the drive system on the bottom bracket. Seriously.

https://www.juicedbikes.com/products/juiced-bikes-current-series-torque-sensor

The Bosch system on eMTB mode allows you to easily soft pedal up to an obstacle and use just the right amount of force to wheelie over it. Too much and you'll flip over backward, too little and you hit whatever it is you are trying to get over. It gives instantaneous power in exact proportion to what you are putting in, which just makes it feel like you are stronger than you you are. The Bosch system is so sensitive it can tell when you are shifting and cuts the power momentarily. It does this without any connection to the shifters or derailleurs, it just senses the momentary loss of pressure on the drivetrain as the chain moves.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

craigsj said:


> How would you possibly know? You don't even understand how it works, how other systems work, and have admittedly no experience with the product you are criticizing. Not only are you ignorant, you are proud of it.
> 
> Not only can the Juiced solution work, it does work. Not only that, Juiced is not the only manufacturer that uses this design and, IIRC, Juiced did not develop it.
> 
> I own a Juiced bike with this sensor and I do have experience with it. Your lack of knowledge and experience with this product is grossly uninteresting. There are many things to criticize a Juiced bike for but this is not one of them. It's one of their best features.


It ain't rocket science. They rely on the flex of the plate on the drive side (controlled by a spring), combined with the rotation of the small cog (for cadence), to measure the force being put on the dropout by someone pedaling. A design like that is going to be affected by bumps and by braking forces (yes, sometimes on an MTB you are pedaling and using your brakes at the same time as you approach an obstacle.). Also, the flex of the frame will be an issue, either you are going to have to have a tank of a frame, or you will have to figure out how to otherwise mitigate the effects of frame flex on the dropout sensor. Also, I highly doubt that system works worth a dang on a full suspension bike, because the pedaling forces to the cassette on even the best FS designs are affected by suspension action.

It is a cheap solution to give a form of pedal assist. It might work OK on a commuter, but it would never be a good idea on an eMTB actually ridden on trails. But then, no one thinks a hubmotor is a good solution for trails anyway, the CG of the bike is way too far back. Unless you put a 10 lb fork on the front, which is what it appears some of the hubmotor builds do.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

https://support.juicedbikes.com/hc/en-us/articles/360015092272

Take a look at number 6. Tell me how that would work on a trail, let alone on a rough road.

You've never ridden an actual quality mid-drive, have you? You are in for an awakening.


----------



## linklemming (Jun 4, 2007)

So why exactly are you showing the 'trail limitations' of a bike that is clearly designed to be a commuter? Wasnt that what the OP was asking about?

I agree the CCX torque sensor isnt ideal for offroad use but neither is the cheap front fork or even the 52t front chainring(Im using a 42t) or even the stock tires/fenders and exposed wiring(in places). That being said, I have taken my CCX on trails(with gravel tires) it clearly want designed for and have had no issues like surging or motor cutout. They have been rough enough for me to consider upgrading the fork(which specifically isnt intended for offroad use). For a commuter the CCX has a great torque sensor for the pricepoint (main reason I bought it other than the HUGE battery). I didnt buy my CCX for trail use but have been surprised how well it does in modest trail conditions..basically what someone would do on a 'gravel bike' which is basically what I use mine for.

I also do the same things on my Brose equipped Bulls hardtail eMTB but extend it to anything offroad I can legally ride. I love the accuracy of the Brose torque sensor which feels telepathic.

I much prefer mid-drives but the CCX is hard to beat for a cost-effective fast torque-sensor commuter with excellent range and why I own one.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

craigsj said:


> # 6 doesn't say that excess vibration causes the system to fail, it say it causes it to stop. Juiced bikes are not trail bikes, that doesn't mean the sensors are cheap. It is likely that the Juiced controller deactivates intentionally under such conditions. All torque sensors are vulnerable to spurious inputs due to rough conditions. You think Bosch is immune?
> 
> Anyone using a hub motor on a hard tail on a trail has low expectations. Juiced would not like warranty claims from abuse.
> 
> ...


Yes, the 45 years I have been wrenching bicycles, the hubmotor bike I built in 2001, and the two Bosch drive bikes I have now make me ignorant. You seriously don't understand how their pedal assist system works. The issues I brought up about frame flex, bumps, and braking shows that you don't understand. The strain gauge on that bike measures movement of the plate in relation to the frame. The plate moves when you apply pedal forces, but it *also* moves when the frame flexes, the wheel hits a hard bump, or the brakes are applied. If the system has any sensitivity at all, those movements are going to send spurious signals to the controller. That is why they tell you to not even bother using pedal assist on a rough road.

Anyone who is truly bicycle knowledgeable can spend 15 seconds on the Juiced website and see they are selling Chinese crap barely above Huffy level. WTF is that suspension fork, anyway? Do you really want to be going 30+ MPH on that thing?

If it works for you, great, but I wouldn't recommend one of those to someone for any real use at all, commuting, bike path, anything.

If you look here : https://electricbikereview.com/forum/forums/juiced-bikes/ there is a thread 30 pages long of people with issues, and about half of the other threads are from people with problems with their bikes.

I am just trying to save someone the headache and heartache of spending as much for a Juiced POS as they would spend to get a really well engineered bike like the iZIP E3 Moda, which is still selling for $2250 on the iZIP website. Seriously, anyone reading this thread, if you are looking for a commuter, ask someone who knows their seat tube from a hole in the ground to look at any of the Juiced bikes and then the iZIP. 100% of them will tell you the iZIP is a real bike and the Juiced is some guy ordering random **** from Chinese importers.

If you do not like the iZIP, it will take some shopping around, but I managed to find a Bosch drive 29" Haibike eMTB for $1300 and a another Bosch drive 27.5x3.0" eMTB for $2200. Both have actual name brand components and a frame that is more than some generic Chinese thing they ordered off of Alibaba. I commute on the 29"er as well as taking it on some of the roughest trails in Colorado and Utah. I don't have to worry about hitting a bump, breaking spokes, having the cheap ass tires flat constantly, or having the fork fail.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*The debate rages on*

Ordered the iZip on Friday early afternoon. Shipped that day and arrived today (Tuesday). I did not choose 2 day shipping. Packaging was great everything arrived aok.

I am quite impressed with what I got. The frame looks real nice including the rigid fork and fenders. I really like the integrated battery and it all looks solid.

Drivetrain is Deore and the Tektro brakes felt good. The tires, well they are big. I still ride a 26 hardtail on trails and my tires aren't this wide. Haven't got this beast on the road yet so hopefully all goes well! Just had a snowstorm so taking the old commuter with ice tires out for now.

Pics and ride impressions to follow.

p.s. Another option was to ship to a local shop to assemble which I think is another plus if you don't want to put it together. It comes mostly together but you do need to know a few things.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*pics*

xxx


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*Impressions*

Initial impression upon taking the ebike out was hilarity and involved a big S-eating grin.

Cruise mode feels like a normal bike almost but with a little something extra. Going back to a regular bike after I really notice it. Even being a heavy bike cruise (eco) mode is fun with a nice boost but still let's you feel like the one pedaling.

The middle Tour mode on the other hand is when the bike gods start taking over, wind and hills be damned. I was afraid to bump up to Sport mode for most of the time.

The Brose system as others have mentioned does feel very natural. It adds power when you ask and cuts it when you don't. I like eco/cruise mode especially when going thru traffic.

I did swap the tires out and I may go a bit narrower with 2.0s. The saddle was pretty good but I had a nice new one sitting around. Bennies pedals added. The ergo grips are fine but I will put on odi rogue.

Also ordered a sweet wheelset with HopePro4/i29. The rims on now are good I believe 25mm + thru axles but I don't mind another set and tubeless will be nice for commutes.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks like a great commuter. Lights and fenders and the Brose motor are a big plus. Congrats.


----------



## linklemming (Jun 4, 2007)

dundundata said:


> Initial impression upon taking the ebike out was hilarity and involved a big S-eating grin.


Congrats on the ebike, its a nicely specd bike.

I saw that a local shop now carries the izip line and they had one to test ride. I did back to back rides with my Juiced CCX just for fun.

Very impressed with the quality of all the components on the izip and how stealthy it is (both in noise and looks). Definately not as powerful(especially above 20mph) as the CCX but its a really nice ride.

Im pretty sure Im going to get one very soon to retire my DIY tsdz2 mid-drive.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

That looks like a great deal on a very, very nice bike. I found out that there is an iZip dealer near me and I am going to go test ride one.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

honkinunit said:


> That looks like a great deal on a very, very nice bike. I found out that there is an iZip dealer near me and I am going to go test ride one.


Let us know what u think and if you have any questions or pics I can take.

2nd ride and this thing is plenty powerful for me. Tend to stay in cruise most of the time with some bumps up to tour if I want the extra powah.


----------



## linklemming (Jun 4, 2007)

dundundata said:


> Let us know what u think and if you have any questions or pics I can take.
> 
> 2nd ride and this thing is plenty powerful for me. Tend to stay in cruise most of the time with some bumps up to tour if I want the extra powah.


All this talk on the moda had me go out, test ride one and now buy one thru a LBS which I want to support as its a great shop and worthy of my business. I should get it in a week or so, That being said, before i got my Juiced CCX I was considering the raleigh redux 2017 for about the same price at another LBS but wanted bigger tires than the 2.0s on that model. Raleigh also had a killer deal on the 'lore' at the beginning of the year for around $2400 but I didnt act as I had just bought a CCX for christmas.

It(moda) will replace my DIY 52v tsdz2 equipped zaskar which was converted back to non-ebike yesterday. The DIY(with opensource software) was fun to play with but overall I put about $1500 into that setup (got 1 bad cheap hailong battery before going to a $$$ Luna battery). After I got home from riding the moda, I decided to figure out a bottom bracket clicking noise on the tsdz2 and checked the bb axle play and was HORRIFIED. Definition of cheap chinese stuff. Noisy as heck as well. Only put about 400miles on this setup.

Will be interesting to compare the moda with the CCX, No doubt the CCX is faster by a long shot but I think the moda will be more like riding a normal bike...just faster (like my Bulls eMTB but faster than 20mph and better suited to less offroad oriented rides).


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*more pics*

xxx


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Got some tires more to my liking and also some summer tires for whenever nice weather comes. Next thing is to go from 180/160 to 203/180 rotors. I am hoping I can adapt the Tektro calipers for the rotors. I have a set of good condition Zee brakes as an option.

I decided to do some riding in Tour/Sport mode since I was facing some tough winds and it was pretty amazing. Just flying up hills and down streets. I am really glad I got a 28mph bike because I can get to the limit without much difficulty and sometimes find myself wanting more. 
Definitely an easier commute but it's still a bike and takes all the skill or perhaps moreso due to the increased speed and acceleration.


----------



## linklemming (Jun 4, 2007)

Im curious what size frame you got(should be a sticker on the seat tube)

On their website for the stepover they list S/M/L, for the stepthru they list S/M.

I had a L stepover on order thru a LBS and they contacted me to let me know it isnt available in that size. They did have a stepthru in the shop and it had a M&L sticker. From the research they did, they didnt seem to think there was ever actually a L.

Anywho, we measured the M&L stepthru and it was basically equivalent to a 18 to 19 inch frame, pretty much identical to my CCX(L/18inch) we compared it to.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I have a medium I'm about 5'9.5"


----------



## linklemming (Jun 4, 2007)

The Moda at the LBS was clearly marked with "M/L".

I did measure effective top tube, reach and stack and they were inline with the specs for the Medium on the iZip website.

'Generally Speaking' the Moda Medium is basically a 18-19 inch bike dimension wise which will suit me fine at 6ft 32inch pants inseam.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*pics again*

xxx


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*brake upgrade*

Picked up some RT66 Shimano rotors 203/180 and was able to use Shimano adapters to fit the Tektro's. Not bad for a $50 upgrade.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

dundundata said:


> Picked up some RT66 Shimano rotors 203/180 and was able to use Shimano adapters to fit the Tektro's. Not bad for a $50 upgrade.


I went and test rode the iZip the other day. The very first thing I noticed was how much quieter the Brose system is than the Bosch. The power delivery seemed to be every bit as good as the Bosch, but I didn't have much time to ride in variable conditions, like stoplight to stoplight.

The bike is very well done. The only negatives I came up with were that the lights are pretty weak, and I'm doubtful that my Ortlieb panniers would work on that rack, and changing out the rack means changing out the fender as well.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

The lights aren't that bright but nice to have. I have dinotte lights installed as well. 

I am thinking of something I can put on the rack to carry stuff.

If you want negatives for one the tires were difficult to get off but replacing the rim strip (I ended up cutting the strips off) with tape helped alot. I am glad I went to swap tires before getting a flat. On the plus the wheels seem rather nice and are now much easier to work with.
I can't remove the battery with bottle cage installed (medium frame). I think a large you could. Call it a security feature. Or maybe I need a different cage.

Besides that you'll probably want new pedals and perhaps a seat to your liking. I think the stem might be a tad long for me. 

Having been over the bike, taking it apart, etc. it was put together well and I am pleased with the parts selection and quality of materials. Definitely a strange thing to get used to especially in the higher modes but with a few mods and about 150miles so far starting to feel right.

I have no complaints with the Brose motor though nothing to compare besides a regular bike. It certainly feels like you are in control and it's not going to lunge forward or cut the power dramatically. Been facing some headwinds and able to maintain high speeds in Tour (middle) mode. Tour is also good for taking off from lights quick.

update: decided to switch out brakes and put on my Zee's. While the Tektro's have power I couldn't get used to the levers. Just not as nice as the 1 finger Shimano's and it affected my grip. The internal routing will have to wait though (forever?) as it is going to be a pain.


----------



## linklemming (Jun 4, 2007)

While I acknowledge this is dundundatas posts, I also got an iZip Moda E3 and must say its an incredible bike for the price. Highly recommended:thumbsup:.

While its not as fast as my Juiced CCX(especially above 23mph), its an incredible bike for the price and the most unlike an ebike ebike I own. If your concerned about available sizes, make sure to check the size specs and not the recommended sizing based on height.

Im 6ft, 32inch pant inseam and the medium Moda is perfect for me. Roughly equivalent to a 19 inch frame.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Nice! I think it would be fun to build a hub motor bike with throttle. The biggest benefit so far has been riding into headwinds going 25mph.


----------



## marcva (Apr 1, 2018)

If you like your bike, look at the kits from Luna or one of the other vendors to could build a not for 1k to 1.5k to upgrade your bike. Depending on your commute, even V brakes are fine, though if you have a lot of stop and go, you would probably want discs


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*Second battery*

I inquired to iZip about a second battery and was quoted $800, though atm they are back-ordered.

This got me wondering, as I've seen more generic looking "brick" batteries for sale. Would it be possible to install one of those? I've had the side panel off exposing the wiring but not sure if it would be possible to wire in another battery.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

*3 month update*

Riding about 100 miles a week this bike has been great. Easily maintains speeds in the 20s but I often push it to the limit. Mostly riding in tour mode but also sport. The need for speed!

Bought a second battery which interestingly included a complete wiring harness. My plan is to secure it in a case on the rear rack for longer rides.

Also have some new rims/tires ready to go on for summer which should make things more efficient, though this thing is fast even with the somewhat knobby Wolverine's.

I've taken most of the bike apart and continue to be impressed by all of the details and extra effort made to customize the frame and use quality parts.

Already wore down the center tread of the rear tire quite a bit and ended up replacing!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Just a suggestion but for your 2nd battery consider using an under the top tube frame bag. It looks cleaner and results in a bike that handles better.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

Dundun, what tires and tire size are you using with the new rims, thanks in advance!


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a Haibike 120 mm HT that would be fine.
Depending where you live investing in winter tires with studs might be a good idea for 4 months.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm jealous of your iZip. I test rode one and realized it was a great bike and a great deal, but I just couldn't get myself to pull the trigger since I already have two ebikes, one of which is a Haibike hardtail MTB that I put 700x40 tires on and use it to commute. Last week, I had yet a another episode of ebike envy as I was passed by someone riding one of those while I was riding my 20 MPH limit Haibike (which Bosch cuts out at a mysterious 18.5 MPH, why???) I went on the iZip website and saw they were out of all but the small size. If they had a 'M' I probably would have grabbed it. There would have been some splainin' to do with the wife though! 

Keep us posted on how it holds up.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

A top tube bag could work, the battery in inches is 18.25x3.5x3.

Kenda khan ii 27.5x1.95. though I have not tested yet, they look similar to other kenda street tires I've used. 
https://www.amazon.com/Kenda-Tire-Slick-27-5inx1-5-Black/dp/B07JM94DYD

I will definitely get some studs. Don't need them much but when i do they are invaluable.

I've gotten passed by some pretty powerful hub motor bikes. The bike is fast but I wouldn't mind a bit more oomph sometimes to 
battle headwinds. Also a throttle would be nice for taking off at lights.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

"A top tube bag could work, the battery in inches is 18.25x3.5x3."

I think you would be much happier. It is how I carry my comparably sized 17ah brick battery on longer ride.









I just have a pigtail with connectors on it that I plug into the system when it's time and my display has the ability to track the use of two batteries separately. I can also use this setup on my mtb as my bikes all share the same voltage but not the same dock as my 2170 battery is a newer style.

Check out Topeak as they have ones that are not that costly but work fine. I just use the one I had in stock that happened to fit when I went for the concept.


----------



## Mary Jake (3 mo ago)

I am currently using ZNH ebike








Electric Bikes For Sale | E-Bikes For All Lifestyles


We offer a wide range of electric bikes for all riders: city commuters, mountain trails, fat tires and more. Electric bike online store!




www.znhebike.com




700W Rear Hub Motor,Four-Bar Linkage Suspension, High-end Mid-drive Motor, Upgraded Removable Battery, Color LCD Display, BAFANG Powerful Motor, 4 Working Modes, Fat Tire Ebike


----------

